# help!!!!!!!!



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

My Cat Hasjust Brought A Baby Pigeon In And I Dont Know Wat To Do I Have Him Wraped In A Blanket Sat On A Hotwater Bottle , Hes Squeeking And Raisind His Head , But At This Time I Have No Means To Feed Him As It Is So Late ..help Me Please


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Probably hungry with those squeaking. If you have peas and corn, maybe you can give that. You probably gonna end up hand feeding that baby. I think people use Kaytee Exact baby food for them.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Holy we can help you if you give us more details, Where are you located? probably some of our members are in that area.

Ivette


----------



## CaraKidwellRN (Jun 30, 2009)

wash the bird thoroughly and get the poisonous cat saliva off. then keep the little guy warm.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

CaraKidwellRN said:


> wash the bird thoroughly and get the poisonous cat saliva off. then keep the little guy warm.


really need to know if it has any wounds before washing anything. the saliva is not going to hurt unless she has some pucture wounds, in that case antibiotics will be needed asap. hope she found help as she does not seem to be around today.....


----------

